# Sexiest Sky Sports News Presenter?



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

Plenty of choice.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Natalie Sawyer


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Hayley McQueen.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kate Abdo.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hayley McQueen


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

Jim White


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

How can you make this and not include pics?


for shame, op


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> How can you make this and not include pics?
> 
> 
> for shame, op


Agreed with Joff imo

So I'll go with Molly McGrath.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

probably doesn't count as she is currently with cnn but kate riley


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Natalie Sawyer


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Kirsty Gallagher back in the day.

:waynecampbell Schwwwiiing

No Georgie Thompson either?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hayley

Thick, sexy voice and a united fan.

Bangin


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Toss up between Natalie and Hayley IMO.

I've grown quite fond of Kate though, her golden skin tone is so delicious.

EDIT: This thread is in dire need of pictures and gifs!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Hayely McQueen










Natalie Sawyer










Kate Abdo










Jim White


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

Georgie Thompson is the ultimate sky sports news sex symbol after jim white lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Blackbeard said:


> Hayely McQueen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hayley for sure.
@Cleavage !!!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Natalie followed by Hayley, curves in abundance.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

i will say the hottest female football tv presenters imo are

Former Real Madrid TV presenter Kay Murray ( she hosts football in america now)









and Italian footbal presenter Laura Esposto


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Kay Murray is y hot.

Over here we only get Kate Abdo, so I'll say her.

But the real winner is Hayley McQueen.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Why this thread peaked my interest due to attractive British woman, I require more pictures for analysis.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

From what I can see pics wise in this thread, 
Natalie Sawyer. :mark: 

No idea who she is but :homer

Keep the pics coming because "thread is useless without pics" 
never applied more. I'll just skip past any text that doesn't include pics.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Kate Abdo :homer


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Blackbeard said:


> Jim White


We have a winner here.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Kate Abdo


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Not enough choice obviously, where are the men?


----------



## magnum092 (May 30, 2015)

Addychu said:


> Not enough choice obviously, where are the men?


Did you not see Jim White? :surprise:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Natalie Sawyer.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

magnum092 said:


> Did you not see Jim White? :surprise:


I did on the posts but I cant vote for him so... :shrug 

:wink2::wink2:


----------



## DiKevenS7 (Jul 18, 2015)

Millie Clode


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Kate Abdo


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hayley McQueen


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Katie Abdo -









Millie Clode -









Kirsty Gallacher -









Vicky Gommersal -









Alex Hammond -









Hayley McQueen -









Natalie Sawyer -









Jo Wilson -









Anna Woolhouse -









Rachel Wyse -









Georgie Thompson should totally be in there -


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Does Charlotte Jackson still work for Sky?

And whatever happened to Georgie Thompson? She was as cute as a button.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:sodone


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Kate Riley <3


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

> Does Charlotte Jackson still work for Sky?
> 
> And whatever happened to Georgie Thompson? She was as cute as a button.












Ik she went on to do a few quiz-shows & 71 degrees then had a baby with Chris Coleman 7months ago; Georgie was my fav tho Kirsty was a close 2nd too with Charlotte 

Georgie did F1 then worked for Foxsports and Radio5 last I heard, what still gets me is how Georgie once dated Dec (Ant&Dec) - lucky bugger.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Natalie Sawyer


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

x78 said:


>


:lol I bet she is :curry2


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Have to go with Hayley (Y)


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

Natalie Sawyer wins


----------

